# Let's start something!



## Raphael1974

Hi my name is Raphael. I was born in Puerto Rico and raised in upstate N.Y. I am 35 years old, married with two kids. Always looking to make new friends and build on my lifestyle out here is Japan. Got something on your mind? Stressing out? Whatever you got share it with me. I've been out here for 7 years and counting so I will do the best I can to answer, listen and give you feedback. Who know ! Maybe we could become good friends.


----------



## djrajn

hi there..
i need help.. will luv to have a buddy too frm japan..
i m looking for job, m from hotel industry but seems nwadays d tsunami downturn d japan..
so can u please tell me what other jobs i can get in japan, i love this country and want to settle in japan.. i convinced my mom also she wil let me go japan..
i have done diploma in food and beverage service and currently will b goin for industrial trainin frm 18 july. (would like to change if got a chance to complete industrial training in japan)

and also pursuing last year of graduation.. exams goin ryt nw..
and little bit familiar to programming languages.


----------



## BobalooPhantom'sMom

*Response to Raphael*

Hello,
I will soon be moving to Japan and would like to find some friends. Maybe I can help you too! Apparently though, things will be pretty difficult at first. The place I was supposed to be moving into right away will be occupied for the first few weeks... so I will be in a "tiny little apartment" I don't even know where. After that though, perhaps you could visit or something if you'd like! 
Well, take care,
Bob'sMom


----------



## Veronica

Would forum users please read the rules.
Rule 6 states
All posts on this site must be in English.Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.

Any further posts with text speak will be deleted.
Thank you


----------



## Raphael1974

*Hi*



BobalooPhantom'sMom said:


> Hello,
> I will soon be moving to Japan and would like to find some friends. Maybe I can help you too! Apparently though, things will be pretty difficult at first. The place I was supposed to be moving into right away will be occupied for the first few weeks... so I will be in a "tiny little apartment" I don't even know where. After that though, perhaps you could visit or something if you'd like!
> Well, take care,
> Bob'sMom


Where In Japan do you think you will be? I live in Osaka so maybe that can be an idea. When you get out here I will do what I can to make your stay mor enjoyable. If you want you can call my cell 08049291975.


----------



## BobalooPhantom'sMom

Raphael1974 said:


> Where In Japan do you think you will be? I live in Osaka so maybe that can be an idea. When you get out here I will do what I can to make your stay mor enjoyable. If you want you can call my cell 08049291975.


Oh hey, I will be in Aichi and I'm not sure of the city, but I'll be working in Toyokawa, Toyohashi, and Shinshiro as far as I understand. Thanks! I'll keep that on-hand.


----------



## Raphael1974

*Great*



BobalooPhantom'sMom said:


> Oh hey, I will be in Aichi and I'm not sure of the city, but I'll be working in Toyokawa, Toyohashi, and Shinshiro as far as I understand. Thanks! I'll keep that on-hand.


I will look up that location and let you know what I find out. What type of job did you land out here?


----------



## Raphael1974

*Hey*



djrajn said:


> hi there..
> i need help.. will luv to have a buddy too frm japan..
> i m looking for job, m from hotel industry but seems nwadays d tsunami downturn d japan..
> so can u please tell me what other jobs i can get in japan, i love this country and want to settle in japan.. i convinced my mom also she wil let me go japan..
> i have done diploma in food and beverage service and currently will b goin for industrial trainin frm 18 july. (would like to change if got a chance to complete industrial training in japan)
> 
> and also pursuing last year of graduation.. exams goin ryt nw..
> and little bit familiar to programming languages.


When you get out here gimme a call 08040291975 or hit me up on my email [email protected]


----------



## Raphael1974

I work as a mason, building foundations for various size buildings.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

